# Maids



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know, or can anyone recommend a maid or maid company that would be willing to do 2-3 hours a week in our apartment (Motor City near Arabian Ranches)

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a list of maid agencies in the sticky thread. Note that most have a four hour minimum charge out.

-


----------

